# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Tankmates for a Chubby Frog?

## BerserkApe

Any suggestions for possible tankmates for a Chubby Frog?

My twin brother finally succumbed to my addiction for Frogs and Reptiles. But, he wants to make a decent ecosystem with multiple species, but, he's set on a Chubby Frog. Any suggested tankmates or will these Frogs eat anything in front of them?

He was considering Anoles but further research makes me think Crested Geckos would make a terrific match.

----------


## Carlos

Sorry but; the only tank mate can recommend for a Chubby is a similar sized Chubby  :Frown:  .  With the individual exemption, frogs make poor candidate for captive multiple species enclosures (including multiple frog species).  Many frogs are toxic, will try and eat anything that fit's in their mouth, and require strict environmental parameters.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Carlos is correct. You can only house Chubby Frogs with other same species Chubbies.

What particular Chubby species does he have his eyes set on?

----------

Mentat

----------


## BerserkApe

> Carlos is correct. You can only house Chubby Frogs with other same species Chubbies.
> 
> What particular Chubby species does he have his eyes set on?



Just a regular Painted Frog.  Which I do believe he was going to get multiples of anyways do to their cost.

It's too bad. I think Crested Geckos would have done well. Same temperature needs, no need for heat lights, and the Geckoes and Frogs would stay out of each others way. But, I'd much rather not have the frog eating a 40 dollar snack (If not an adorable little lizard).

----------


## Carlos

> ...It's too bad. I think Crested Geckos would have done well. Same temperature needs, no need for heat lights, and the Geckoes and Frogs would stay out of each others way. But, I'd much rather not have the frog eating a 40 dollar snack (If not an adorable little lizard).


Even in a huge enclosure where Cresties could stay away from frogs; they could still be exposed to toxins in substrate and water.  Also, there is always the risk of one getting eaten by a frog  :Frown:  .

----------



----------


## BerserkApe

Alright, a chubby by itself.

----------

